# Cutech Jointer



## Jassper (Sep 13, 2017)

Anyone have experience with the Cutech 40180 jointer?
http://www.cutechtool.com/product-p/40180hc-ct.htm

Looks like a decent tool for the price for hobby/semi-pro type stuff.


----------



## nxtgeneration (Feb 22, 2016)

Seems overpriced for a bench top. For not much more money you can get a 6" grizzly. Its a cheap alternative for an 8" but unless you have to have 8" i think it would be money better spent to get a full sized 6" machine.
http://www.grizzly.com/products/6-Jointer-with-Knock-Down-Stand/G0813?utm_campaign=zPage&utm_source=grizzly.com


----------



## Jassper (Sep 13, 2017)

Thanks but I kinda really need the 8", actually a 10" or 12" would be better but they are a bit out of my price range atm.
8" is about as small as I care to go and this looked like a good machine for the price compared to other 8". Also I like the Spiral cutter with carbide. But one thing I want to know is how well that cuts without leaving lines or groves, how well is the tolerance on each cuter.


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

I can't vouch for the cutter head on this machine, but I have 2 with Byrd cutter heads on them and love the way they cut, the wood is like glass when it comes out, and very little tear out on the gnarliest knots and grain


----------



## icrazywood0 (Oct 3, 2018)

Yes, I have experience with this jointer. This one is 8-inch jointer. If anyone needs an 8" jointer, then this one is a good choice. This Cutech 40180 have good specification and good reviews by users.


----------

